
Tutorial – creating space backgrounds using inkscape and the blur filter - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/07/space-background-using-blur-filter.html
======
SpriteAttack
Here is another requested tutorial in the space series. This easy to follow
step-by-step tutorial on creating the various elements to make a space
background with nebula, stars, planet and asteroid uses the free vector tool
inkscape.

